# 14 foot vanguard for sale



## mjr5284 (Nov 3, 2011)

I have a 5 year old 14 foot vanguard in excellent condition. Always cleaned and 303 every year. Get the best of both worlds with this boat and frame. Has a bighorn 4 bay frame with nrs side decks with Rasta camo hydro turf on them for your long desert trips and it also has the front fishing seat as well as the rear fishing seat that comes included as well as the full nrs anchor system, anchor not included for all your fishing needs! I will also include 2 cataract oars with blades. Also comes with 2 thwarts Price is $5500 obo. If you don’t want certain parts the price will drop! Call or text with any questions. 9708181901
Thanks
Mitch


----------



## gergmorg (Mar 4, 2018)

if you decide to separate the anchor I would be interested!


----------



## mjr5284 (Nov 3, 2011)

gergmorg said:


> if you decide to separate the anchor I would be interested!


I will let you know. Not at this time as of now


----------

